# Wildsau Enduro oder Nicolai Helius FR ?



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute......

In der Rubrik Kaufberatung gab es eine eher dürftige Resonanz darum noch mal hier:

Ich will mir ein Touren-Fully mit Enduroqualitäten anschaffen und habe das Nicolai Helius FR und die Wildsau Enduro von Alutech in der engeren Auswahl.
Na ja, meine eigentlich daß es eins von den beiden dann sein wird.
Mein Schwerpunkt liegt auf alle Fälle bei den Touren, Bikepark o.ä. wird eher auszuschließen sein.

Welches nehmen?
Hat das Eine Stärken wo das Andere Schwächen hat?

Danke Euch für Eure Beiträge und Meinungen

Viele Grüße Nessie


----------



## flyingscot (29. Juli 2008)

Das Helius FR ist ja jetzt für den Bikepark freigegen, und da auch für 180mm-Gabel zugelassen auch schwerer geworden. Ist also gewichtsmäßig nicht so direkt mit der Wildsau Enduro vergleichbar. Eher schon das neue Helius AM, dann aber ohne Bikeparkfreigabe.

Und genau in dem Bereich bin ich auch gerade am recherchieren. Als größten Nachteil von der Wildsau Enduro ist mir bei einem Aufbau mit Luftdämpfern, die doch sehr hohe Hinterbauübersetzung aufgefallen (jedenfalles bei 180mm). Mit sowas habe ich bei meinem Taiwan-Rahmen schon einen Luftdämpfer auf dem Gewissen.

Nicolai ist dafür deutlich teuerer. Schweissraupenfetischisten bezahlen das aber sicher gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (29. Juli 2008)

entschuldie mal, ich glaube ich hatte ausführlich auf Deine Frage geantwortet oder?


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

....also perfekte Verarbeitung erwarte ich von Beiden! Sollte der Preis vom Helius zu sehr abgehoben sein dann hat sich die Frage eh beantwortet.Die Hebelübersetzung bei der Wildsau gibt mir auch zu denken.

Wo gibt es denn das neue AM zu sehen? Habe das aktuelle Prospekt,da ist es noch nicht drin.

Von DSK -der Kompletträdervon Nicolai anbietet- gab mir der Händler auch ein Prospekt mit, das flog schnell in den Papierkorb.Ausstattungdefizite um nicht zu sagen Mogelpackung und Preise wie im alten Rom.*Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> entschuldie mal, ich glaube ich hatte ausführlich auf Deine Frage geantwortet oder?



...würde schon noch gerne paar andere Meinungen hören  oder darf man nicht mehr fragen weil Du schon geantwortet hast?


----------



## flyingscot (29. Juli 2008)

Nessie schrieb:


> ....also perfekte Verarbeitung erwarte ich von Beiden! Sollte der Preis vom Helius zu sehr abgehoben sein dann hat sich die Frage eh beantwortet.Die Hebelübersetzung bei der Wildsau gibt mir auch zu denken.


Also die Schweissnähte vom meiner Wildsau Hardride sind alle sehr hochwertig, aber eben nicht so gleichmäßig und "perfektionistisch" wie bei Nicolai. Preis des AM's mit Luftdämpfer ca. 2200 Euro (ohne Gewähr ;-)



> Wo gibt es denn das neue AM zu sehen? Habe das aktuelle Prospekt,da ist es noch nicht drin.



Guck mal in das Nicolai-Unterforum...


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

....danke Dir  werde ich später mal nach schauen. Muß ja weg, den Händler nerven *g*


----------



## Korbinator (29. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich bin Beide schon gefahren, kann also gerne auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich fahre seit ca. 6 Wochen die Enduro-Sau, zuerst mit Roco 3PL Luftdämpfer, jetzt mit DHX 4.0 Coil. Davor fuhr ich je ein 01er, 03er, 04er und ein 07er Helius FR, alle Bikes mit Rohloff-Schaltung.

Das 07er Helius FR ist wohl am Besten zu vergleichen mit dem 08er Helius AM, schliesslich ist die Geo dieselbe, und es passt auch von Deinen Anforderungen her am Besten zu Deinem Einsatzzweck. Das 07er FR war für mich bis dahin die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Von der Antriebsneutralität her ist das Helius meiner Meinung nach merklich im Vorteil, da wippt auch ohne Wippunterdrückung nix bergauf, in keinem Gang. Bei der Wildsau hat der Luftdämpfer ohne Wippunterdrückung extrem gewippt, der Stahlfederdämpfer mit PPD jetzt nicht mehr ganz so, aber auch noch ein wenig. Empfehlung wäre daher ein Stahlfederdämpfer, auch von der Performance her. Ich suche z.Zt. nach einer Titanfeder, um mein Schweinchen nochmal um 150-250g abzuspecken, ohne auf die Funktion einer Stahlfeder verzichten zu müssen.

Das Helius AM ist etwas weniger variabel von den Setup-Möglichkeiten her. Wenn das Standart-Setup passt (Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Progression), ist das sicher kein Totschläger-Argument.

Vom Gewicht her liegt das AM mit dem Enduro gleichauf, zumindest laut Werksangaben je ca. 3,1 Kilo ohne Dämpfer. Preislich ist das Enduro deutlich im Vorteil, mindestens 500,- Euro. Wenn dann noch Sonderoptionen oder Wunschgeometrie dazu kommen, vergrössert sich der Abstand noch mehr.

Ich bin Alles in Allem mit der Endurosau genauso zufrieden, wie mit dem 07er Helius FR. Nur, dass das Alutech endlich die richtige Geo für meine kurzen Beinchen hat - ich habe mir ein S mit Oberrohrlänge vom M brutzeln lassen.

Gruß


----------



## schneibsteinhau (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Du hast geschrieben Dein Schwerpunkt liegt auf Touren und weniger auf Bikepark. Ich hoffe ich habe das so richtig verstanden. Denn dann wäre ein FR 08 aus meiner Sicht nicht das Richtige. Hier würde ich sogar eher ein Helius CC empfehlen. Mit bis zu 140mm vo.+hi. ist es ein guter Allrounder.
Ich fahre selbst das AM und bin damit auch im Bikepark unterwegs. Sehe da auch kein Problem, denn das FR 07 wurde/wird ja auch im Bikepark von vielen eingesetzt. Also warum soll dann ein AM nicht gehen? Allerdings springe ich nun nicht die ganz hohen Rampen und Kicker.
Was ein Nicolai kostet weiss man doch, also ist der Preis kein Argument, denn dann vergleicht man Äpfel mit Birnen, wenn es nur ums Geld als Entscheidungsgrundlage geht. 
Dann kann man ja einen Direktversender aus dem Internet nehmen. Da ist es bestimmt noch billiger, aber nicht günstiger.
Deine Anmerkung über DSK kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bitte präzisiere doch mal Mogelpackung usw... . Ich finde die Übersicht recht gut und transparent.
LG


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> Hi,
> Du hast geschrieben Dein Schwerpunkt liegt auf Touren und weniger auf Bikepark. Ich hoffe ich habe das so richtig verstanden. Denn dann wäre ein FR 08 aus meiner Sicht nicht das Richtige. Hier würde ich sogar eher ein Helius CC empfehlen. Mit bis zu 140mm vo.+hi. ist es ein guter Allrounder.
> Ich fahre selbst das AM und bin damit auch im Bikepark unterwegs. Sehe da auch kein Problem, denn das FR 07 wurde/wird ja auch im Bikepark von vielen eingesetzt. Also warum soll dann ein AM nicht gehen? Allerdings springe ich nun nicht die ganz hohen Rampen und Kicker.
> Was ein Nicolai kostet weiss man doch, also ist der Preis kein Argument, denn dann vergleicht man Äpfel mit Birnen, wenn es nur ums Geld als Entscheidungsgrundlage geht.
> ...



Nur ums Geld geht es nicht, da braucht man bei einem Custom-Bike gar nicht erst anfangen.So meinte ich das nicht,bin auch kein Schnäppchenjäger oder so was.Muß aber noch nicht heißen daß man jeden Preis bezahlt.Ob AM oder FR muß ich noch rausfinden, kenne nur das FR und das CC, weil ich schwer bin habe ich das FR gegenüber dem CC favoritisiert.

Habe nicht gesagt das DSK eine Mogelpackung anbietet,lies das nochmal genau,jedenfalls finde ich die Ausstattung beim FR recht mager für  4000.-  Wenn Du sagst es sei übersichtlich und transparent was die anbieten, dann kennst Du den Katalog ja und ich brauche das nicht näher zu erläutern


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin Beide schon gefahren, kann also gerne auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich fahre seit ca. 6 Wochen die Enduro-Sau, zuerst mit Roco 3PL Luftdämpfer, jetzt mit DHX 4.0 Coil. Davor fuhr ich je ein 01er, 03er, 04er und ein 07er Helius FR, alle Bikes mit Rohloff-Schaltung.
> 
> ...



....danke Dir für Deine Ausführungen  Die Entscheidung wird sicher nicht leicht und ich teste jetzt erstmal ein Nicolai daß mir Ende August zur Verfügung steht und dann sehe ich weiter. Habe das Helius FR immer mit der Wildsau Enduro verglichen.Bin jetzt grad etwas verunsichert ob die Bikes überhaupt zur gleichen Kategorie gehören *schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korbinator (29. Juli 2008)

Naja, das 07er Helius FR und das aktuelle Enduro gehören sicherlich in dieselbe Kategorie, können auch dasselbe ab. Dem Helius AM traue ich Gleiches zu, wobei da Nicolai ja explizit den Bikepark-Einsatz ausschliesst. Falco meinte aber auf der Messe, wenn ich nicht gerade jeden Tag die Monster-Drops mitnehme, geht auch das sicher ohne grössere Materialermüdung.

Ich war mit dem Helius FR 07 sehr glücklich, das 08er wäre mir zu schwer geworden. Und dieses Jahr hat halt mal das Enduro das Rennen gewonnen. Und ich bin sehr zufrieden! Der Support ist übrigens bei Alutech und Nicolai sicher gegenüber dem Wettbewerb deutlich direkter und effizienter, daher kommen für mich auch nur die Beiden in Frage.

Gruß


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

.....auf die Antriebsneutralität lege ich schon großen Wert und wenn es da deutliche Unterschiede gibt,dürfte die Frage welches ich nehme,eigentlich schon beantwortet sein.
Die direkte Kontaktmöglichkeit und das "Made in Germany" ist neben der gebotenen Qualität der Hauptgrund warum ich deren Rahmen im Auge habe.

Nachdem mir heute mein 4er Rahmen von meinem Crosser geplatzt ist, werde ich mal drüber nachdenken ob sich das Helius CC mit 28er Räder und einer Rennradkurbel sinnvoll bauen läßt.Hardtail ist scheinbar doch nix für mich.
Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, habe ich aber grad so im Kopf.
Hänge mal ein Bild dran von meinem Fettkocher,das jeder weiß was ich meine.So was halt mit dem Helius CC oder AM


----------



## rsu (29. Juli 2008)

Für das Alutech spricht in meinen Augen die unglaubliche Vielfalt an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Radstand, Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhe, div. Dämpferlängen und Anlenkungen). Das braucht/will aber nicht jeder und das Wildsau Enduro ist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und da musst Du Dir halt überlegen was für Dich wichtiger ist.

Im übrigen bin ich in meiner Hardride auch schon länger Luftdämpfer gefahren (Fox Float RL, RS Pearl, Manitou 4way) und hatte keine Probleme. 

Wenn man ruhig bergauf tritt wippt die Wildsau nur leicht, aber sie wippt definitiv. Am besten selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Nessie (29. Juli 2008)

@ RSU, danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag.  Gut zu wissen, diese Erfahrung scheinen noch eine Menge anderer mit Dir zu teilen.


----------



## Korbinator (29. Juli 2008)

Mein Enduro ist ein Leichtgewicht - mit Stahlfederdämpfer und Rohloff-Schaltung bin ich (natürlich inkl. Plattformpedale) bei 16,6 Kilo. Für 180mm Federweg hinten, und 160 vorne bin ich da doch sehr zufrieden. Bombproof isses auch noch, was will ich mehr?! Der Rahmen pur ohne Dämpfer, aber mit allen Schrauben (aus Titan) wiegt gewogene 3,2 Kilo. Das finde ich schon sehr leicht.

Gruß


----------



## robertg202 (1. August 2008)

Hallo!

Da misch ich mich jetzt kurz einmal ein: bin auch gerade am Überlegen wegen einem Alutech - allerdings einem Hardride FR. Das größte Problem dabei war das Hebelverhältnis der Wippe: für mein Gewicht ungeeignet (bringt jeden Dämpfer zum Selbstmord). 
Jürgen hat mir allerdings angeboten eine andere Wippe mit einem anderen Hebelverhältnis zu verbauen: dann gibt es dieses Problem nichtmehr. 
Also das Problem mit dem Hebelverhältnis kann gelöst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (1. August 2008)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da misch ich mich jetzt kurz einmal ein: bin auch gerade am Überlegen wegen einem Alutech - allerdings einem Hardride FR. Das größte Problem dabei war das Hebelverhältnis der Wippe: für mein Gewicht ungeeignet (bringt jeden Dämpfer zum Selbstmord).
> Jürgen hat mir allerdings angeboten eine andere Wippe mit einem anderen Hebelverhältnis zu verbauen: dann gibt es dieses Problem nichtmehr.
> Also das Problem mit dem Hebelverhältnis kann gelöst werden.



D.h. aber die Dämpferlänge müsste größer werden und das stelle ich mir schwierig vor, da bei meiner Hardride mit 200mm Dämpferlänge schon relativ wenig Platz zum Oberrohr bleibt. Möglicherweise werden unteren Dämpferpositionen dann eingeschränkt (auf die näher zum Innenlager).

Klingt aber sehr interessant! Welches Hebelverhältnis und welche Dämpferlänge ist denn dann möglich?


----------



## robertg202 (1. August 2008)

Jürgen hat mir das Hardride in Spezialausführung mit 200mm max. Federweg bei einem 222mm Dämpfer angeboten. Das würde das Hebelverhältnis wesentlich verbessern. Dazu muß ich aber anmerken, daß ich auch einen 55cm Rahmen brauche: ob der längere Dämpfer bei allen Rahmengrößen geht weiß ich nicht. 
Aber für nähere Auskünfte: am bestem bei Jürgen nachfragen.


----------



## Nessie (2. August 2008)

....wenn Du das Teil hast, mußte unbedingt Bilder einstellen und erzählen wie sich das so fährt. Wie groß bist Du denn? Ich bin 192 und habe eine 85er Schrittlänge.Könnte sein daß das von der Rahmengröße auch für mich in Frage käme.


----------



## rsu (3. August 2008)

Also in meine 2004er Hardride (M) geht auch wunderbar ein 222er Dämpfer rein


----------



## flyingscot (4. August 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Also in meine 2004er Hardride (M) geht auch wunderbar ein 222er Dämpfer rein



Und wohin dann mit den 230mm Federweg? Oder fährst du ein 24 Zoll-Hinterrad? Mit langer Kettenstrebe und unterem Wippenlager könnte es gehen 

Hmm.. beim anderen Anschraubpunkt für den Dämpfer an der Wippe wären es knapp 250mm Federweg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. August 2008)

wiege 90kg, fahre enduro sau (inder beliebten kombination sitzrohr s, oberrohr m), stahlfederdämpfer, 66 an der front. extremer stabilbau. 18kg.

bin auch das helius referenz gefahren.

was soll man sagen, helius ist steifer, wippt normal abgestimmt weniger, geht superb bergauf und gut runter. dämpfer kommt ab werk auf den rahmen abgestimmt, so zumindest die aussage gewesen, und so fährt sichs auch. irgendwie haben die mehr druckstufe. zumindest kams mir so vor. 

und die sau? die ist was für spielernaturen. einstellbar bis zum absoluten abwink, extrem variabel vom zahmen tourenbike bis hin zum bikeparktauglichen freerider (dafür ist sie auch freigegeben!), alles bei erträglichen 3200g ohne dämpfer. sonderopptionen günstig oder kostenfrei, göttlicher Service (irgendwann werden wir jü einen altar bauen...). nicht ganz so steif wie der helius, das bei steilen winkeln hohe tretlager stört manche, mir ists egal, ich fahr 360er tretlager, 70° sitzwinkel und 65° lenkwinkel. fährt sich wie auf schienen. absolut vertrauen erweckende bauweise, sieht bomb proof aus (allein 4 knotenbleche am steuerrohr), weil das auge kauft ja mit (auch enns keiner zugeben will), martialische optik gibts quasi ohne aufpreis, hinterbau spricht auf jedes kieselsteinchen an, kann aber auch großes ordentlich wegschnappen. nachteilig ist die hohe übersetzung, ich persönlich werd den roco worldcup jetzt auseinander nehmen weil meine 90kg in der maximal auslegung des hinterbaus will die dämpfung nicht mit entsprechender druckstufe quittieren. das ist aber ein problem meines körperfettgehaltes und meiner federwegsgeilheit  ein normaler fahrer um die 75kg/80kg wird nie ein problem damit haben, und wenn nessi den bikepark schon ausklammert... ...ist die sau der way to go. anbei, mit ein wenig lowspeeddruckstufe/ppd rührt sich bei der sau am arsch nur noch im wiegetritt was und sonst gar nichts mehr  zumindest mein subjektives empfinden. 

dämpfer hängt tiefer als beim helius, schwerpunkt generell eher tief und zentral, spielerisches handling, front lässt sich sehr gut reißen, immense sackfreiheit. das oberrohr sitzt tief, stößt 33,5cm überm tretlager ins sitzrohr,überstandshöhe:735mm. 

Zusammenfassung vom gesamten Geschwafel:
auch in Verbindung mit dem Preisvorteil und der wohl schnelleren Lieferbarkeit, ich empfehle die Sau. (aber nur mit Stahlfederdämpfer)

zur schweßarbeit:
Kalles Jungs  sind unübertrefflich, einfach spitze. da geht nix über nicolai. 

aber Jü kann sich auch sehen lassen, siehe anhang:


----------



## rsu (4. August 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Und wohin dann mit den 230mm Federweg? Oder fährst du ein 24 Zoll-Hinterrad? Mit langer Kettenstrebe und unterem Wippenlager könnte es gehen
> 
> Hmm.. beim anderen Anschraubpunkt für den Dämpfer an der Wippe wären es knapp 250mm Federweg



Richtig, fahre 24". Außerdem hat die alte Wippe noch 3 Aufnahmen für den Dämpfer und ich dann die mit dem kleinsten Übersetzungsverhältnis nehme. Von 230cm bin ich dann glaub weit entfernt. Oberes Wippenlager und kurze Kettenstrebe gehen trotzdem (bei 24"+ 2.5er Maxxis Highroller).

Wow, schöne Schweißarbeit vom Jürgen aber das ist inzw (zum Glück) ja Standard bei ihm  Die Schweißnähte meiner alten Sau zeige ich hier aber lieber nicht


----------

